# Comments, Please



## kittybreed (Apr 29, 2008)

I know both of these guys. Any comments? The march went to Red. His hand was broken but is healed now. Red is a red belt and blue is a blue belt. Both are really nice guys.


----------



## thesandman (May 6, 2008)

I'm not a fan of this style of sparring.  To give critisism, I would say that both fighters need to work on their kicking technique (legs are not golf clubs) and their blocking abilities.  Though it is my experience that this style of sparring discourages blocking much at all.  

This may be a result of my limited experience with this style of sparring, but I saw very little hand techniques, no attempted head shots, and both fighters faught with their hands down.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 6, 2008)

On a personal level I hate seeing people kick with their hands down, not protecting themselves.
I agree with thesandman that both need to work on their kicks. A red belt should have better techniques than what I saw.


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

For a red belt and blue belt I would love to see more chambering of the kicks and the hands need to stay up. Even though this is Olympic style the fundamental of kicking techneqies need to be there, what are the ages of the competitors maybe that is a factor for the kicks.

Kitty I know you help to run a top notch school but this is nit  a great example of Olympic sparring.


----------



## kittybreed (May 6, 2008)

I should point out these guys are friends and not my students.

I trained with a Korean master so I'm trying to get a feel for what passes as good technique away from the Asian perspective. 

I don't know why it seems like everyone these days has their hands down and not up in fist as Master Lee insisted. I can still hear Grandmaster Lee in my head, "Hands Up!"

Do you think this is due to "sport taekwondo" instead of self-defense emphasis? I also see fewer combinations kicks and less control now.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 6, 2008)

Though I'm not trained in TKD, my biggest critisism aside from what has already been said is technique.  I saw very little chambering and basically the fighters swinging their legs at each other.  It seems like a well executed powerful kick could have ended the fight quickly.


----------



## EastCoastKenpoist (May 22, 2008)

I would say my biggest criticism would be they need to work on fitness, after throwing a couple kicks they were huffing.


----------



## kenpofighter (May 22, 2008)

The big thing I noticed was there was way to much telegraphing going on with those kicks.  Personally, there needed to be a whole lot more strikes with the hands. All in all, no disrespect meant, they were just sad kicks.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, they really need to keep their hands up...and not flail them whenever they kick. None of those kicks looked like it had very much power. Or speed.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 22, 2008)

*"*This video has been removed by the user."


----------

